# American Flyer Trains and Christmas



## AmFlyer

Over the last month pictures of some S gauge Christmas cars have been posted several threads. I thought it would be better to start a new thread for Christmas related items and pictures. I will start by reposting here the Christmas cars I posted in other threads. I will post new pictures of train items interspersed with some other interesting Christmas items. Hopefully everyone will have some pictures to contribute.
Here are the first three (uncataloged) S gauge Christmas boxcars made by Lionel, the 1990, 1991 and 1992.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are the two Angela Trotta Thomas Christmas boxcars commemorating her AF paintings.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are the next four Christmas boxcars, 1993,4,5 & 6. I have never previously photographed these cars and this is the first time they have been removed from their boxes. While out of their boxes I will will correctly regauge all the wheel sets so they could be run on the layout. All the OB's have stick on labels, note that Lionel applied the 1995 label up side down on the box end.
The 1993 and 1994 cars are pictured together to highlight how similar they are. The 1995 car is decorated more simply with less artwork. The 1996 car was upgraded with three colors and more artwork.


----------



## Cooperdog

Very pretty cars, the last with father time/santa is my fav


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, I plan to cover all the Lionel AF Christmas cars prior to Christmas.


----------



## AFGP9

Great idea Tom. I'll see what I can add. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

It is a great idea. I can not play though. No Christmas cars here. Nice cars Tom.
I know Al has some.


----------



## BigGRacing

Thanks for the beautiful pics AM Flyer,
My wife loves the train under the tree and has been mentioning consistently since I started my layout downstairs. “You better have my train still under the tree!” I think I will start getting some of my Presidents choice product cars painted up as Christmas cars.....she is great at painting.


----------



## AmFlyer

Not a car, but an engine. One of six Christmas engines made by Lionel for S gauge. This is the separate sale Docksider, it is painted and decorated differently than the Docksider included in the set.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice engine l will repost the ones i have . plus i have 3 more coming in. 
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

The ones i bought are 1992 1994 and 2009


----------



## AmFlyer

Sounds like you are building up to a Christmas train for the layout, Al.


----------



## AmFlyer

This is the Coca Cola 125th year commemorative tank car. The 6-48433 was in the 2010 and 2011 catalogs but shows as built in 2011. It was not marketed as a Christmas car but it sure is red and fits in well the the other AF Christmas cars.


----------



## alaft61ri

AmFlyer said:


> Not a car, but an engine. One of six Christmas engines made by Lionel for S gauge. This is the separate sale Docksider, it is painted and decorated differently than the Docksider included in the set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 550335
> View attachment 550336


----------



## alaft61ri

Those are nice i been looking at the legacy u33c 1225 Christmas disel. Kinda rich for me know but who knows . yes iam making Christmas lay put thats the new layout l been working on made a covered bridge some winter mountains i have 3 trains running at once its cool. I show some pics latet still not complete yet. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, if you find one of the Legacy U33c Christmas diesels for sale let me know. I am looking for one.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok i will prices i have seen are between 469.00 to 500.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

The 6-48195 Legacy North Pole Central retailed for $480 in the 2012 catalog. Not many were sold so they are expensive when one shows up for sale. I have not seen one in a year and now I want one.


----------



## alaft61ri

Here the pics . i said earlier.


----------



## AmFlyer

A lot of progress despite the snowfall!


----------



## AmFlyer

Two more Christmas cars that are not boxcars. the 6-48632 (2010) Christmas Sprinkles covered hopper, and the 6-48335 Holiday Gondola with Christmas Trees (1998.)


----------



## mopac

Very nice. I like them both. Hard to beat gold for a Christmas car.


----------



## alaft61ri

Really nice cool like them both sharp looking 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Three more Christmas boxcars today, there were supposed to be four but the 1998 car was not in the crates with all the Christmas items. A search party will need to be mobilized over the weekend.
Note how beginning in 1997 Lionel used 900 as the road number on all the cars. I never noticed this before, the next batch beginning with the 2001 car may tell us how long Lionel continued using 900.


----------



## alaft61ri

I bought anther one today . the other two havent one is still Tennessee the other is still in providence ri 20 minutes away been thete for two days 3rd one should be in tomorrow. I hope lol


----------



## alaft61ri

Also your are very nice l i like those. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Show us what you got when you have time.


----------



## alaft61ri

When ever they come in . lol


----------



## AmFlyer

For sure! Some things like our winery shipments arrive in a day, my parts from AM are looking like 3 weeks.


----------



## AFGP9

Looks good Al. It also looks like you are accumulating some good steam engines. I noticed you got your Circus engine prominently displayed in the second picture. I'd be proud of that one too considering how that one started out. Yes I do see in the other picture it is second in line but in trying to get a shot of that corner and the trees, you made that Circus engine inadvertently stand out. 

Nice cars Tom. I have to get my stuff posted. Been busy doing life things. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou iam happy how it came out i have 17 steamers and one diesel. 

Al


----------



## AF-Doc'

Thanks Tom for the Christmas car theme great idea and all the cars look great. I would love to see all 15 of them so far in a train with a Christmas Caboose. I wish I had some to add but alas....none
Al your cars look great and the layout is progressing nicely, a bigger room might be needed soon.


----------



## alaft61ri

2 of the 4 christmas cars came wont see them late worling at my other job should have pics tomorrow


Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Doc, I have a lot more Christmas cars to post, from 2001 to 2020. In the interim here is the only existing picture I have that shows a Christmas caboose plus some yet to come cars. The Christmas





















REA car is in front of the caboose. Here it is as well.


----------



## alaft61ri

Those r cool what year is the one that looks like frosty.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

That one is 2015.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou.


----------



## AmFlyer

You are welcome. Speaking of Frosty, here is the real Frosty the Snowman Christmas figurine. These are 7.25" tall and were made in two styles, non illuminated with Frosty (or Santa) holding a Royal crown style bubble light, or illuminated and holding a green plastic tree. These figures were popular in the 1950's. I have a small collection of these including the three OB styles; tan cardboard, red cardboard or a white and red cardboard with clear cellophane insert. The factory burned in the late 1950's and all the molds were destroyed.
In the picture Santa is holding a modern replacement bubble light because the correct crown style bulb is almost impossible to find today. I have the original in safe keeping. The correct bubble light is pictured at the bottom of the catalog cut from the 1952 Royal catalog. I hope you do not mind the slight diversion.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thats cool those r nice.


----------



## alaft61ri

I like the old decorations better.


----------



## mopac

Most old decorations are better. I have a few. My neatest one is a lit metal star
for the top on a Christmas tree. It is the exact same one on Ralphie's family tree
from Christmas Story. I remember it back to when I was about 4 years old.

Tom, you have a nice collection of Christmas cars.


----------



## alaft61ri

Here are 2 of the cars


----------



## AmFlyer

I do as well, probably why I have so many of them.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, your Christmas car collection continues to grow nicely.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thats a cool star to have.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice Christmas car collection you have there Tom. I too like old Christmas ornaments and figures. I have several wooden ones that were made to hang on a tree. I have yet to have the time to take some pictures and get them posted. I will have plenty of time this weekend. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al it looks like you have got a nice Christmas car collection started there. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks getting there.


----------



## mopac

Nice Christmas cars Al.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou 2 more on the way.

Al


----------



## Chuck7612

Christmas Trains 2020 - Lionel AF, SHS and MTH AF pre war std. gauge Brass Piper reproduction


----------



## alaft61ri

That is cool really nice.

Al


----------



## Chuck7612

alaft61ri said:


> That is cool really nice.
> 
> Al


Thanks!


----------



## AmFlyer

Chuck, that is a fantastic setup!


----------



## AmFlyer

Three more boxcars today, 2001, 2002 and 2003. I like all of these but the intense red of the 2002 makes it stand out. The 2003 is all blue but it is two colors. The roof is a darker blue than the ends and sides.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice like the colors and design.

Al


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Tom. I like the variety of colors. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Here is my contribution to the Christmas car line up meager as it is. The light in the upper LH corner of the second picture is sunshine that hasn't been seen for days!! Yesterday was upper 30's, rainy and mixed with snow. Naturally, since I work part time at a farm supply store, I was in and out of it all afternoon. Once I get in a cold rain, I can never seem to warm up. Today is no better but at least I am home doing what I would rather be doing--messing with trains and posting. The sun did come out a little bit this afternoon but gone and now 38 degrees and very light snow. At least it won't stick.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, it is even ugly here today, heavy overcast and 59 degrees. That is cold for us long ago cold weather residents.
You have that really neat Coca Cola boxcar. For some reason I bought the tank car but not the complementary boxcar.


----------



## alaft61ri

Those are nice cars went to buy the coke a cola car sold out.

Al


----------



## AFGP9

AmFlyer said:


> Kenny, it is even ugly here today, heavy overcast and 59 degrees. That is cold for us long ago cold weather residents.
> You have that really neat Coca Cola boxcar. For some reason I bought the tank car but not the complementary boxcar.


To be honest, I forgot I had the Coca Cola car. I knew I had three Christmas cars but when I went to get them, there were only two. I was even more surprised, pleasantly, to see that the missing car was the Coca Cola boxcar after I found it in another glass case. I just flat don't remember buying it. I guess I was smarter back then. I have no idea why I didn't have all of them together. They are now. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Today I will divert over to Christmas decorations that could be on a tree under which our Gilbert trains were running. Most of this I covered last year in another thread but we have a lot of new members and there are some new pictures.
First, tree lights. back in the 1950’s most trees had C7 1/2 bulb strings on them which I still use. Up until 1971 ”C” meant cone shape and the number was the globe diameter at the widest point. In theory a C7 1/2 bulb could be any size base and any voltage. With new manufacturers and new lighting designs the manufacturers got together and changed the system to eliminate buyer confusion. Beginning in 1972 that size bulb was now a C7. “C” meant Christmas and “7” meant it was a candelabra base and 120V. The bulbs also changed shape at that time.
Enough boring talk, now a few pictures. First picture is a C7 1/2 package of replacement bulbs on the left and new C7 bulbs on the right. The new C7 bulbs are outside frosted, the older C7 1/2 are inside frosted, the second picture shows the changed shape of the new design bulb. The pink bulb on the right is the older C7 1/2. The other change is only 4 bulbs are in the newer packages, the old ones always were 5 to a package.


----------



## AmFlyer

Following on to the above post here are some tree lighting accessories. First are the stars that fit between the bulb and the socket base. They glowed with the light and added visual appeal, they were made in 5 colors. Also shown is a rare large star for use as a tree topper. Packaging varied with quantity and year. Two variations are shown. Lastly is an uncommon design/shape variation.
More to come.


----------



## AFGP9

While I don't have any of those stars, I remember them from when I was a kid. There were also silver metal stars used in the same way. My dad used those silver ones mixed with the colored ones you have. Since the silver ones were made from a very thin material like aluminum foil, they were easily damaged. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

The metal reflectors were big sellers in the late 40's, early 50's. As you say, they required careful handling.


----------



## AFGP9

The 50's was the era I was thinking of. I don't remember much from the late 40's since I was only 4 years old at he time. I remember all the different color stars but mostly the silver ones since it seemed my dad had a thing for those and used more than the colored ones plus bubble lights too. I have some bubble lights but they are not from that early era. Mine are only twenty years old. I would love to have some of the ones from back then. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, I have a set of 1949 Noma bubble lights in the OB. I will post a picture later. For now here are a few more tree items. First are some plastic "glow in the dark" items. The icicles were very common and are easy to find today, we use them on our tree every year. The complementary round items are rare and apparently did not sell in quantity. These items are my parents originals.
Second is a box of replacement GE C-6 1/2 bulbs. The Mazda story is well known. Mazda is the God of Light in mythology, GE trademarked it for use on their top line lights. Mazda was also a Japanese manufacturer. Immediately following 12/7/1941 GE eliminated all use of Mazda from its products. Therefore any package of Christmas lights that has Mazda on it was made prior to 1942.


----------



## mopac

Some neat stuff Tom. I remember the white icicles with the hook. I will try to find
the tree topper star in next few days. It was the one item I wanted from their tree
decorations. I got a few others but I wanted the star. It has one bulb inside and
of coarse you can use any color bulb. Last I saw I had a blue bulb in it. I do not
remember what color Ralphie's is. But it is the same star. My family always got
together Christmas eve and we always watched Christmas Story. We opened gifts
at midnight. Great times but most of the family is gone now and the ones left do
not get together anymore. My kids had it great. Christmas was a whirlwind once it
started. My parents on Christmas eve, Christmas morning at my house, and Christmas
afternoon at the wife's parents. Lots of presents for the kids. On the way to my parents
house on Christmas eve we would drive around and view the lights on all the houses.
Ah tradition, Bah Humbug. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer

It sounds a lot like my Christmases.
Ok, old bubble lights. The first picture is the OB NOMA used in 1949, the second is the box contents. There were several different manufacture’s and each had a unique light base shape. This set is by NOMA and is my parents original set. I know my dad bought it in December of 1949 because he took pictures of the tree without the bubble lights, then pictures on Christmas Eve that have the bubble lights on the tree. I was not around to personally witness the purchase.





























These old bubble lights are all 15V, miniature base for use with 8 socket, series lighting sets. Note in the upper right corner as described on the box lid there are eight metal clips. These were necessary to assure the bubble light was precisely vertical on the tree, otherwise they would not bubble. All in all a real pain when trimming a tree.
The third picture is a modern bubble light similar to the NOMA base. They are 120V with a candelabra base. The fourth picture is the two bubble lights side by side. The modern light is much bigger than the old 15V bulbs, and the larger diameter base is apparent. It is easy to tell a 120V bulb from a 15V bulb.


----------



## mopac

I always thought the bubble lights were cool.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom your NOMA bubble lights look like the type my dad used and those metal clips to keep those bubble lights vertical as you described. I never really paid attention to what brand. My younger brother, and for sure my little sister, and I were never allowed to put anything on the tree except icicles. My dad was very particular and precise when it came to Christmas tree trimming. He placed those bubble lights in a certain pattern. Then came the light strings with the stars on them. Lastly were the icicles. Tons of it. To my young eyes, it was a work of art. Our farm had a grove of evergreen trees that never failed to produce the ideal tree. It seemed he cut down the biggest tree every year. Living in a farm house with 15' ceilings and a wide front door allowed room for some good sized trees. There were several strings of both types of lights. My brother and I were assigned the untangling duties of the regular lights, carefully. Dad was the only person qualified to touch those bubble lights. They were always put back in their boxes just like you show. Back then, as you may remember, the lights were wired in series so when one burned out, the whole string was out. The hunt was on for the culprit. 
The lane leading up to the house was lined with 22 pine trees. I don't know why I remember that number. Dad ran three strings of lights on those trees the whole length of the lane. I did help with that since it involved ladder climbing and a tractor with a loader and bucket. Don't ask who was in the bucket but I'm pretty sure today there are laws against endangering children. 
I've never heard the Mazda mythology and GE story before. Interesting. Copywrite or not, I imagine GE thought it was bad for business using a name that was the same name as a Japanese manufacturer considering the year you listed. No matter the story, those are nice looking tree hangings. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Some neat stuff Tom. I remember the white icicles with the hook. I will try to find
> the tree topper star in next few days. It was the one item I wanted from their tree
> decorations. I got a few others but I wanted the star. It has one bulb inside and
> of coarse you can use any color bulb. Last I saw I had a blue bulb in it. I do not
> remember what color Ralphie's is. But it is the same star. My family always got
> together Christmas eve and we always watched Christmas Story. We opened gifts
> at midnight. Great times but most of the family is gone now and the ones left do
> not get together anymore. My kids had it great. Christmas was a whirlwind once it
> started. My parents on Christmas eve, Christmas morning at my house, and Christmas
> afternoon at the wife's parents. Lots of presents for the kids. On the way to my parents
> house on Christmas eve we would drive around and view the lights on all the houses.
> Ah tradition, Bah Humbug. LOL.


Mopac your Christmas story sounds a lot like what my brothers and sister did. We always got together on Christmas eve as well but no Christmas Story movie. Counting me, there were 7 of us and our kids. Christmas day we all stayed home. That was nice since the night before was enough. For some reason after one of my brothers died, my wife died, and the same year, we had to put my mom in a nursing home, that all stopped. To be honest, I miss it. I got grand kids but 2 are all in college in Florida and 1 in Nashville so they meet my daughter and husband in Florida for Christmas every year and stay there until after New Years. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc'

Awesome Tom, the Christmas theme was a prefect choice. Regarding Santa's Royal Crown style bubble light bulb the diversion is cool and the safe place is in a Safe. Thanks again.


----------



## AF-Doc'

And one other thing. Thank you all for taking me down so many Christmas memory lanes. Although bubble light were something we never had...6 children... all the other decorations sparked up great thought of family time and different Christmas's and the house moves we made during the earlier years. Very Nice Gentlemen. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year.
Doug


----------



## mopac

I too have fond memories of Christmas eves and Christmas days. I hope my 2 sons do also.

One Christmas eve after the kids went to bed I sprinkled some ashes on the floor leading from the fireplace. My kids could not believe how careless Santa had been coming down
the chimney. They spotted the ashes right off.

Train related. My youngest son was a train nut. He would get in trouble at school when a
real train would go by his school and he would run to the window. When he turned 6, for
his birthday, I made him a layout he could store under his bed. That Christmas I got him
about 10 new cars. They were a cheaper brand and were on sale. I figured at 6 he would
not know the difference. Well he did. He knew what dad had. He told me that Santa did not
know much about trains, that these are cheap cars. It did not make me feel to good. He was
very good with his trains. Never ran fast. He knew what scale speed was. He does not give
a hoot about trains now.


----------



## AmFlyer

Something definitely focused on the kids for today's item, the 6-49028 Christmas Candy Cane Dump Car. Note how it says dumps candy right on the box lid. When I was a kid the Gilbert cars only dumped coal or unloaded logs or cars. This car was cataloged in 2006 and retailed for $79.99. The red tray and dark green base look good. I could see this car getting a lot of use on a kids train layout. Lionel also included a track actuating rail that worked with Gilbert style track along with a control button.


----------



## AmFlyer

One more old tree item. Pictured are three plastic buildings, I am not sure when these were made but likely prior to the 1950's. They are decorative light covers and with the adjustable clip will fit either C6 or C7 tree lights. They were made in 4 colors, red green, blue and white. I believe there were six building designs but there might be as many as eight.


----------



## mopac

I do not remember those. Cool.


----------



## AmFlyer

Those are from my parents but they never used them on the tree in my memory. I am hoping someone here remembers these light covers and can fill in some details.


----------



## AFGP9

I can't say I've ever seen those. Different and I like them. With the array of different tree decorations my dad had, I don't remember these. I wish I had all the stuff he had. I got no Idea what became of all of it. It seemed he bought something different every year. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, I am very fortunate that I have all the decorations, and the trains of course. I have also collected some things as well.


----------



## alaft61ri

Looks cool never seemed them before
Well my 3rd christmas box came in today waited 16 days just waiting for one more. Her is a pic


----------



## mopac

Good looking car Al. I love the red cardinals. Our state bird here in Missouri.
Yes, the mail is slow. I think USPS needs a redo. I have a package of 16
whiskey barrels just sitting in a St Louis post office. Been there for 6 days.
They are called O scale. If they are too big for S scale I do have O scale stuff.


----------



## AmFlyer

Good addition Al. The early Christmas cars look great.


----------



## AmFlyer

Three more Lionel AF Christmas boxcars. These are 2013, 2014 and 2015 cars. All have green roofs and red doors. The only thing about the decoration that bothers me is the engine artwork used on the 2014 car has a big Lionel "L" in the center of the smokebox door.


----------



## AFGP9

All nice cars Tom. My favorite is the 2014 because of the depiction of the steam engine on the RH side and just the over all look of it. The 2013 is a close second. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al that is a nice older car. It looks like you have one of those mail boxes like mopac has. You know, one that just keeps spitting out cars non stop. In your case it is Christmas cars.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou i agree i have the 2014 not a fan of the on engine i have one more sould be in tomorrow . i really like the third one . the other one i want to get is the coke a cola
One there sold out right
Know. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

I think the two Coca Cola cars are must haves. I only have the red tank car, not the dark green box car.
I do not know if my mailbox works as well as mopacs, he always gets a better price than I do. 
Over the past 18 months I have ordered a variety of engines and cars that were in the design and production pipeline. A few by MTH ended up not being made. I was notified today by my supplier that he will be sending me a shipment early this week.


----------



## mopac

My mail box has become a bit anemic the past week. I blame the mail service more 
than my mail box. I have a package that left the St Louis post office 6 days ago. No
update since Dec 13. No idea where my package is. I also have a nice 923 IC on the
way. Got the car for 6.00. No update on that car for 6 days. Its like St Louis is in the
twilight zone. The mail service is the worst I have ever seen. Need a new guy at the top.

Nice Christmas cars guys.


----------



## alaft61ri

My final car came in at 8 am today here is a pic.


----------



## mopac

And another nice one. Congrats.


----------



## AmFlyer

You have at least a full train of Christmas boxcars now.


----------



## AFGP9

Another nice one Al. You got it goin' on. 

Mopac you got the Midas touch or some kind of touch when you keep getting cars at the cheap prices you do. I could have you get me cars and still come out money ahead. I've lost count of the auctions I have lost in the last month. Always by just a little bit. Then again, I won't pay more than something is worth with the shipping added into the car price. Call me stubborn if you want but unless it is a rare car, a C8-9 or new car, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Just like a bus, if I don't get a car, another one will be coming along. 
I have to get that Coke tank car to go with my Coke box car. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I have skipped over some years in the boxcar production but it is time for the end of the train. Lionel made two Christmas cabooses for separate sale and a third one for use in set 6-49621. I am fortunate to own all three. The set caboose is in a mint sealed OB set so I am including the catalog cut for it.


----------



## AmFlyer

Just as I hit the post button I realized I left out the fourth Christmas caboose, so here it is. Cataloged in 2014 this is the North Pole Express action caboose with Santa moving back and forth on the rear platform.


----------



## AFGP9

I don't have any Christmas cabooses so it is nice to see those you have Tom. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Of the four, the 48712 Bay Window is by far the nicest looking. Unless someone really wants Santa on the back of their caboose.


----------



## AmFlyer

We have an unexpected posting of three more Christmas boxcars on the eve of Christmas Eve. I was getting out some cars to assemble a Christmas train for the layout. Three of the cars would not roll through the turnouts so the wheels had not been adjusted to the correct gauge. I have been taking advantage of the unpacking and photography process to regauge all the wheel sets, so I knew immediately these three cars had not been posted.
I like all three of these. The 2012 photographed as slightly orange, it is not. no idea why this one car looks that way in the picture. Pictures of the Christmas train should be up tomorrow.


----------



## mopac

3 Nice Christmas cars Tom. That 2012 does have a tinge of orange on my screen. Not bad though. I have had the red/orange thing on some of my photos. Your first 2 cars look red.
You may have one but I saw either a 2018 or a 2019 on sale somewhere for 24.95. Probably Nassau Hobbies or Charles Ro. Memory not working good.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, I do have all the Christmas boxcars. Some of them, about 10, are stored in a crate that I have yet to locate. Kind of irritating because I thought they were all in the same location.


----------



## mopac

Tom, you have so much it is probably impossible to keep it all straight. I do not have anywhere near what you have and I am out of order. I have the AC Gilbert box car and the track cleaning fluid car coming. Got a good deal on each of them. Both brand new. AC Gilbert car 15.00. Fluid tank car 23.00. I am going to get the smoke fluid tanker but that one will cost me. But it is a must have car.


----------



## AmFlyer

You sure do find good deals. I suppose I just do not have the patience to look and wait. I have turned into a buy it now person.


----------



## AFGP9

It sounds like a problem I had with a redish car that came out more orange than the actual color a while back.

Since I have missed out on so many auctions I too have started looking at BIN deals. No matter what I do though, I'm sure I will not approach your buying deals mopac. I think you should be known as "the deal man". 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I took a close look at it in daylight. The red on the 2012 has slightly more yellow in it than the other two red cars. The red color looks the same as the Angela Trotta Thomas "Circus Is Coming To Town" car.


----------



## AmFlyer

Its Christmas Eve, the Christmas train is running.


----------



## AmFlyer

A few more.


----------



## AmFlyer

Triple track action with the Christmas Train on the center track.


----------



## AFGP9

Great pictures Tom. That Christmas train looks pretty cool. Merry Christmas and happy train running. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Merry christmas nice trains. dont have enough Christmas trains . lol
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

I do have three Christmas engines but all three are conventional operation only so I did not put them on the layout. The PRR Y-3 pulling the Christmas train is PRR dark green in color, not black. One can only discern the hint of green when the engine is in direct sunlight.


----------



## AmFlyer

One more of the Reindeer Express car and the Caboose. They are both worth acquiring, they look even better than in the picture.


----------



## AmFlyer

As I described in the Photo of the Day thread, here are two new Christmas boxcars just received this morning. They are the 1919320 2019 Christmas car and the 2019550 2020 Christmas car. Both of these cars are nicely decorated in high resolution, multicolored graphics. They look better in person that these pictures show.


----------



## alaft61ri

Really nice like the bottom more.


----------



## mopac

Those are both nice.


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, I will save the unpacking and layout runs for next Christmas.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Tom. Both are nice but especially the bottom one.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanksgiving is behind us so time to get the Christmas trains up and running. I decided to reactivate this older thread to keep all the S gauge Christmas items in one place.
Today's post is the recently received 2022 Lionel AF Christmas boxcar. This car looks much better on the layout than it did in the 2022 AF Catalog rendering. I took the two pictures on the layout when the sun was coming into the room. In one the car is in direct sunlight, the other is indirect, but no artificial lighting.


----------



## Mikeh49

The silver trucks look good.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Tom for keeping the AF Christmas car thread straight. Nice collection you have.
The silver grey trucks do look good.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what I have so far haven't bought any this year yet.


----------



## alaft61ri




----------



## flyernut

The Christmas train we had is only a wonderful memory. Dad built a 4x8 lay-out, which broke into 2 4x4 pieces.. Every Christmas I can remember Dad lugging those 2 chunks of heavy wood up from the basement. I learned many curse words back in those days. 2 loops were squeezed onto that plywood. The inside loop ran a plastic 302 with a 631 gondola, a 640 hopper car, a 625 Gulf tanker,a red 633 B&O box car, a brown 642 box car, and a 638 caboose. The outside loop ran a K335 Northern with a 928 log car, a 931 green gondola, 944 crane car, and a 945 work caboose..One year Santa brought a 355 baldwin, a 802 black gondola, a 804 orange reefer, and a 806 caboose. Before running we had to check the tracks for that lead tinsel that would fall on the tracks. The lights were twinkle lights with the water bubblers. How I wish I could go back to 1957, sitting in church on Christmas Eve next to my Dad with his heavy wool coat on that made my face itch.. Mom sang in the choir..Sorry I hi-jacked the thread.Christmas was very special for me, now not so much..it hurts...


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, you have a nice Christmas car assortment, even Santa and his reindeer.
Flyernut, not a hi-jack at all! Perfect story for this thread. My mother and dad also had a lead tinsel short one year when Santa was supposed to be leaving the trains and toys. Christmas has always been special for me and all our family, just like for you. I am so far still keeping the spirit alive.
Going back to Christmas of 1957 would be an amazing experience. 1957 was the first year we had Gilbert HO trains under the tree rather than the S gauge American Flyer. The HO only lasted two years. Here is a picture of our 1957 train, tree and some gifts.


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> Al, you have a nice Christmas car assortment, even Santa and his reindeer.
> Flyernut, not a hi-jack at all! Perfect story for this thread. My mother and dad also had a lead tinsel short one year when Santa was supposed to be leaving the trains and toys. Christmas has always been special for me and all our family, just like for you. I am so far still keeping the spirit alive.
> Going back to Christmas of 1957 would be an amazing experience. 1957 was the first year we had Gilbert HO trains under the tree rather than the S gauge American Flyer. The HO only lasted two years. Here is a picture of our 1957 train, tree and some gifts.
> 
> View attachment 593692


My uncle, My Dad's brother, lived next door to us.. He was into HO trains, and I remember he had a little slope-back switcher he would run. He also had that fake brick paper covering the base and going around the skirt of the lay-out.. He would make me little lead soldiers, he had the molds, all gone now just memories...


----------



## AmFlyer

If your uncle had the Gilbert 0-6-0 switcher with slope-back tender he had a great engine. The smoke units also worked well.


----------



## Mikeh49

Tom, that's a classic 1957 Christmas tree. My 1956 Christmas train was a 282 Pacific, 2 gray hoppers, a yellow boxcar and the IC reefer plus caboose on a 4X6 piece of plywood. We put a book under one corner to get more smoke from the loco. I think my dad got a deal at the combo train and boat store at our small town in Minnesota.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 282 is a nice engine.


----------



## mopac

A 282 was my only Gilbert engine till I was 60 some. Got it when I was 5. One of the few things I kept.
Still runs great.


----------



## AmFlyer

I see it is December 1st already. Here are some pictures of older items I have not previously posted.
First is the 6-48016 GP20 Christmas diesel from 1995. It is a straight conventional engine, no sounds, no Command Control. It has not been running for the last 10 years so I decided to fix it. The problem was lack of conductivity in the sliding pickup assemblies and in the wheels and axles. First a thorough cleaning of everything between the track and the motor leads. Then an application of conductive lubricants on the axles and inside the sliding shoe assemblies. The engine now runs as good as new, which means way too fast but no hesitation or stalling. It will be converted early next year to TMCC/Railsounds with some additional lighting effects to make it run like it should.
Next is the 6-49844 operating Christmas billboard from 2011. It is colorful, all it does is switch between the two displays.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here we have a 6-48096 reversing hand car and shed in a Christmas theme. It was cataloged in 2012 and is basically a reissue of the Gilbert 741 from 1953 and 1954. With a bumper on the other end of the track the handcar will automatically run back and forth between the shed and the bumper. A nice compact train item for under a tree.


----------



## AmFlyer

The railroad is making preparations for the Christmas train runs for the 2022 holiday season. Six additional Christmas cars have been located in the collection, unboxed, photographed, wheels correctly gauged and lubricated, and finally put into service. Pictures of these cars will be posted over the next weeks.
A lot of unplanned time has been spent getting the two Christmas engines and one handcar operating correctly. The GP20 just took a partial disassembly and thorough cleaning and lubrication. In the process of test running the GP20 engine it was discovered two of the turnouts on the layout had no power to the frogs. This caused two days to be spent diagnosing the problem and then completing needed repairs to get the frogs powered.
The docksider Christmas engine had never been run and was dead on the track. Again, this was a complete cleaning of the wheels, pickups, and lubricating the engine. It now runs and smokes as it should.
The Christmas handcar (plus its shed) were still new in a sealed OB. When I unpacked the handcar it would not run. Cleaning wheels and pickups got it running, but not consistently. I believe the problem may be with the internal contacts on the slide bar that reverses the handcar. It will take a complete disassembly to fix it so I put it aside for another time.
I had some Christmas wreaths left over after decorating the station and town so one was hung on the nose of the new PRR Y3 for Christmas train duty. Some pictures below of the two Christmas engines on the turntable ready for use.


----------



## Defender

I know my train is not a Christmas themed train, but I got this for Christmas in 1959. It was the Defender set. Shortly after I got it, my dad took ill and was disabled until 1973 when he passed just before my wife, and I got married. This train will always be my Christmas train to me. It will always be special. It has been halfway around the world with me when I was in the military.








Inside the shell it reads MAY 1959. Everything is original except the rockets, which I had to buy just this past year. Everything still works. All I have left from the original box is the derailer and the rocket launcher and a big brochure/sales flyer. Al recently fixed up a spare locomotive for me. Sorry for the bad picture. Hope you enjoyed my Christmas train


----------



## alaft61ri

That is always welcome and it is a Christmas train. Very nice I like it. Pretty cool.


----------



## AmFlyer

It is a nice set and a great Christmas present.


----------



## Big Ed

AmFlyer said:


> Thanksgiving is behind us so time to get the Christmas trains up and running. I decided to reactivate this older thread to keep all the S gauge Christmas items in one place.
> Today's post is the recently received 2022 Lionel AF Christmas boxcar. This car looks much better on the layout than it did in the 2022 AF Catalog rendering. I took the two pictures on the layout when the sun was coming into the room. In one the car is in direct sunlight, the other is indirect, but no artificial lighting.



Nice. 
Add some kind of fake snow to it and the surroundings for the picture?
Fluffed up cotton balls, with wisps of cotton to simulate snow work, if done right. No need to glue.
Other things work too without gluing.

I have Christmas cars, but all are three rail O. So I can't add.
But Merry Christmas to all the S men (and woman) modelers. 
I watch you all. 😎


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## AmFlyer

Time to post more of the Christmas cars. Here are two more I have out on this years layout that are not previously posted. These are the 2010 and 2011 cars.


----------



## AmFlyer

Two more of the Christmas boxcars from years past. This post is the 2006 and 2009 cars.


----------



## mopac

I like the Christmas cars but don't have any. I like to look at your guys cars.
The 2011 car is awesome.


----------



## SF Gal

I saw some AF cars for Christmas in a box the UPS driver delivered to Americas Best Hobbies not too far from me but, I was there specifically for some HO stuff and forgot to inquire about a price on the incoming stock. I might go back and see when they want for a Christmas boxcar to add to Grandmas Christmas train. One concern would be the couplers as my consists are 1949 couplers. Might not be able to use any new equipment with my old train.


----------



## flyernut

SF Gal said:


> I saw some AF cars for Christmas in a box the UPS driver delivered to Americas Best Hobbies not too far from me but, I was there specifically for some HO stuff and forgot to inquire about a price on the incoming stock. I might go back and see when they want for a Christmas boxcar to add to Grandmas Christmas train. One concern would be the couplers as my consists are 1949 couplers. Might not be able to use any new equipment with my old train.


Make yourself a "transition" car, knuckle coupler on 1 end, link on the other.


----------



## AmFlyer

As Flyernut says, I have a lot of them. Start with a link coupler car and replace one link and its pin with a split shank KC and a split rivet.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Make yourself a "transition" car, knuckle coupler on 1 end, link on the other.


Surly you must have some Christmas trains? 
Everyone should have at least one piece of a Christmas train. 
I don't remember if you ever posted any. 

I got to look and see what I have, & maybe run them around a bit.
But they are all O trains. 

Still watching this forum. 
Carry on. 😎

Merry Christmas again to all the S Men. (and ladies)


----------



## AmFlyer

Gilbert never made a Christmas decorated engine or car. Lionel made the first S gauge Christmas car in 1990, and the 1990 and 1991 cars were not even in the catalog. I happened to find a picture of my 1999 Christmas train running on the layout. The boxcars are the first seven years of production plus the new Christmas Caboose and engine. Note all the early cars were somewhat plain with white sides, and except for the 1992 car with white doors, the cars had red, gold or green doors. They were not big sellers in the early years. Compare those cars to the better decorated and more colorful cars in the recent pictures posted above.


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> Surly you must have some Christmas trains?
> Everyone should have at least one piece of a Christmas train.
> I don't remember if you ever posted any.
> 
> I got to look and see what I have, & maybe run them around a bit.
> But they are all O trains.
> 
> Still watching this forum.
> Carry on. 😎
> 
> Merry Christmas again to all the S Men. (and ladies)


I don't have any Christmas trains...


----------



## Defender

What a beautiful set up. REALLY NICE!!!!


----------



## mopac

flyernut, don't feel like a lone ranger. I have no S scale Christmas equipment either.
I will just look at pics of others.


----------



## AmFlyer

In that case, here are three more Christmas boxcars. The 2016, 2017 and the 2021. These are really colorful, not like the early cars.


----------



## mopac

2016 really looks cool.


----------



## AmFlyer

Very few were blue. I also think 2016 is nice.


----------



## AmFlyer

At this time of the year a Christmas train makes daily runs. Dispatch has a choice of three different engines for heading up the 14 car train. The green PRR Y3 still has a wreath on the smokebox door.


----------



## Chuck7612

My boys playing with this year's Christmas layout


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice picture Chuck. I see your Polar Express set is up to 5 passenger cars, it makes a nice train. I have been getting 4 or 5 emails/day from Charles Ro with sale items. There is one for the S gauge Polar Express items, I was surprised to see there are now 12 different passenger cars plus Polar Express freight cars.
Pleased to see there is another S gauger with two trees decorated in the house!


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> Nice picture Chuck. I see your Polar Express set is up to 5 passenger cars, it makes a nice train. I have been getting 4 or 5 emails/day from Charles Ro with sale items. There is one for the S gauge Polar Express items, I was surprised to see there are now 12 different passenger cars plus Polar Express freight cars.
> Pleased to see there is another S gauger with two trees decorated in the house!


Thanks Tom. The Charles Ro emails are out of control. I don't know what changed this year, but they are my #1 spammer at present. Wow, I have paid no attention to the Polar Express ads since getting ours up to 5 cars and had no idea they had that many. In the movie, the train length changes, but 5 cars is the most frequently shown. Yup, two trees. The one upstairs is on a bridge between the 2 sections of my second floor and a much better location for the trains since it doesn't get populated with presents.


----------

